# IF i had 4 RBPs???



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

could i pretty much assume that i would end up with at least one of both sexes? like at least one male, or one female?

just wondering.

my current tank isnt big enough. but i do want to give it a shot eventually.

i got one P now, but am adding another 3 within 2 weeks.

im not trying to play freakin Jenny Jones or anything thohaha.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You have 50/50 odds


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Well, assuming that male and female fry occur in the same numbers, it is pretty likely that you have one of both sexes.

Adding 3 more will obviously increase your chances as well.

Something to keep in mind, however, is that just because you have the two sexes does not mean they will breed. Some people say that breeding is 90% the fish and 10% your husbandry.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

well that can be solved...
i got some barry white...some chocolate dipped strawberries, and a nice silk substrate for them to get down on:laugh:

haha,jk.

thanks tho.

i know that just because there is one of each sex that they will breed. but at least there's a better chance of a male and female breeding, than a male and male...i dont want none of THAT goin down in the tankhahahaha,jk.,..again


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Silk substrate.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Puff said:


> but at least there's a better chance of a male and female breeding, than a male and male...i dont want none of THAT goin down in the tankhahahaha,jk.,..again
> [snapback]940222[/snapback]​


Yeah, not that there'd be anything wrong with that or anything....


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Phtstrat said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > but at least there's a better chance of a male and female breeding, than a male and male...i dont want none of THAT goin down in the tankhahahaha,jk.,..again
> ...


Wow...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

umm...yeeaaaahhhh....nothing wrong with it....









haha,jk


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

I am no expert but logic would say that withall the p powners out there, if it was just a mattere of having a male and afemale in the tank I would assume there would be more rare ps available. I personally think its a matter of luck and the fish.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

lol... this post turned comical.


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

this tread got me thinkin.....could piranhas be gay????? lol


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i dunno man, francois seems to have been exhiled out of the shoal. and spends most nights crying in his cave over a tub of shrimp ice cream....

i think something might be up...


----------

